# Grinder Pump Alternative



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

A while back someone was asking about grinder pumps and the sort to handle abuse like tampons, plastic, diapers, and rubbers plus anything else they seem to flush that jams up normal pumps.

I made a suggestion about a pump that has a screen on the outlet of the pump, with a tee above the screen, with the inlet to the pit plumbed with a check valve into the tee. While researching some altertives piping methods for my other post, I finaly came across the sytstem I was suggested in that older post. Here is the PDF file http://www.federalpumps.com/pdf/downloads/VSAF_brochure.pdf

and here is a pic


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Liberty Omnivore is a beast.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The system I posted are for current 3" and 4" ejector pump installs, upright and submersible. A grinder pump needs to be plumbed with a 1 1/4" discharge per the manufacture so the pump will operate properly.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a school that has this exact pump set up for over 50+ years. The only issue they had was the float for the switch rotted out. The maintenance guys keep the grease fittings greased monthly and the oil cups full. Only differance is the pump room is lower than the lines its serving, so the tee for the inlet ties in above the pit with its check valve.


----------



## WSH1852 (Mar 28, 2010)

THis is an ejector pump not a grinder. BIg difference detween the two.



SewerRatz said:


> A while back someone was asking about grinder pumps and the sort to handle abuse like tampons, plastic, diapers, and rubbers plus anything else they seem to flush that jams up normal pumps.
> 
> I made a suggestion about a pump that has a screen on the outlet of the pump, with a tee above the screen, with the inlet to the pit plumbed with a check valve into the tee. While researching some altertives piping methods for my other post, I finaly came across the sytstem I was suggested in that older post. Here is the PDF file http://www.federalpumps.com/pdf/downloads/VSAF_brochure.pdf
> 
> and here is a pic


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

WSH1852 said:


> THis is an ejector pump not a grinder. BIg difference detween the two.


And your point is?

As the post says this is an alternative. Let me use simpler words for you. It's a different way to plumb in a system to deal with solids that would normally jam a standard ejector pump, and would require a grinder pump. If you do not understand what I posted, leave this kind of work to those that do.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Ron 

have you ever tried the tsurnami pumps? We get them from Jim Murray in Germantown. Different style of impeller and do not jam up, like some of the other brands.


----------



## WSH1852 (Mar 28, 2010)

Having a bad day?



SewerRatz said:


> And your point is?
> 
> As the post says this is an alternative. Let me use simpler words for you. It's a different way to plumb in a system to deal with solids that would normally jam a standard ejector pump, and would require a grinder pump. If you do not understand what I posted, leave this kind of work to those that do.


----------

